# 2 Pack O2 Minicat Sensor Spacer Adapter Extender



## earthy4u (Aug 1, 2013)

Anybody using the following:

*2 Pack O2 Minicat Sensor Spacer Adapter Extender*

If so, what are your thoughts? Curious....

-C


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

For what?


----------



## earthy4u (Aug 1, 2013)

*to get around not having Cats....*

*Product Description*
Perfect for Offroad Racing Purposes

Perfect for your HHO Conversion

Quick and Easy 10 minute installation. 
Installation Instructions Included. 

Can be used as a weld-on O2 Bung. 

This product is simply is screwed on to your existing sensor and the assembly is replaced into the O2 bung. 

Easy & inexpensive modification. 

Easier to install and more reliable than an electrical device! 
No soldering or splicing involved!

Easily installed and removed, no troublesome wiring issues.


Apparently, using the above adapters one can pass emissions as the 02 sensors(back) will not report an error. It's either this or a tune? 

-C
Thoughts?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

As I stated in your other thread most emission tests not only look to see that the check engine light is off, but they test the exhaust gasses with a probe and without cats, you'll more than likely fail.


----------

